# BITCH (Short Story and not an insult)



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ever wanted your obnoxious neighbour to just die already? _*Bitch*_, originally published by Coscom Entertainment in the anthology, _*Small Bites*_ in Sept. of 2004 in honour of Charles L. Grant, is a delicious fictional short about a kind, old woman who gets her revenge on the nosy neighbours.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XNTAS4 $.99.

What does horror author http://www.robertwalkerbooks.com  Robert W. Walker have to say about Bitch?

"Carla René's story _*BITCH*_ shows a deft hand at dialogue and action, as the story unfolds to a wonderfully satisfying ending. I almost wanted the bitch to eat me up next!" -- Robert W. Walker, author of City for Ransom, the Instinct series, and the upcoming Kindle title, "RMS Titanic 2012."

Look for René's upcoming historical fiction novel, entitled, "The Gaslight Journal" on Kindle soon. Check her web-site for more details. http://www.carlarene.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, one more time! Again, just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just want to say, this is NOT my autobiography.   

Betsy


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just want to say, this is NOT my autobiography.
> 
> Betsy


HAH! Excellent.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just want to say, this is NOT my autobiography.
> 
> Betsy


Nor mine.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not to sure about that, but it sure could be mine. Love it


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

"...just die already."

Great hook, I'll check it out!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> "...just die already."
> 
> Great hook, I'll check it out!


Thanks, Dave! I'm still learning my way around this self-promotion maze, so any help offered is golden.

Cheers!

~~C


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been looking at your post all weekend. Now I downloaded it. That name is for me , good luck


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Victoria lane said:


> I have been looking at your post all weekend. Now I downloaded it. That name is for me , good luck


Thank-you, dear one! You just made my day. If you have time, a review would be wonderful, but no hurry. I'll give you till 7 CDT. I know, I know--I'm a smart-arse. 

Dave, no pressure, but I hope you liked it, too.

Everyone has such delicious works of fiction on this board, and I'm still so new at this self-promotion thing, trying to play catch-up from where I was homeless with my 2 cats for 18 months, that I haven't even had time to sit down and crack a real book, but I promise reciprocity!

Hey--if you guys have blog links, chuck 'em over to me. I'm going to be setting up some blog tours in the coming month if you're interested.

Cheers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking for a quickie read for just a dollar? Then don't forget to download this beauty, originally published in the _*Small Bites * _ anthology in September, 2004.



And thank-you.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Looking for a quickie read for just a dollar? Then don't forget to download this beauty, originally published in the _*Small Bites * _ anthology in September, 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank-you.


Ever wish your obnoxious neighbours would just _die_ already? Watch the nice old lady upstairs get her delicious revenge in this fun short for Halloween.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Ever wish your neighbours would just _die_ already? Watch the nice old lady upstairs get her delicious revenge in this fun short for Halloween.


In time for Halloween. Previously published in the Small Bites Anthology, this fun short will get you right in the spooky mood. Just $0.99.

http://bit.ly/thebitchstory


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Ever wanted your obnoxious neighbour to just die already? _*Bitch*_, originally published by Coscom Entertainment in the anthology, _*Small Bites*_ in Sept. of 2004 in honour of Charles L. Grant, is a delicious fictional short about a kind, old woman who gets her revenge on the nosy neighbours.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XNTAS4 $.99.
> 
> ...


well, I surely couldn't resist the subject line on this one. brava!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

theapatra said:


> well, I surely couldn't resist the subject line on this one. brava!


Hah! Thanks. I've received comments on that, as well as my pitch: Ever wish your neighbours would just die already?

Horror is fun to write.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Hah! Thanks. I've received comments on that, as well as my pitch: Ever wish your neighbours would just die already?
> 
> Horror is fun to write.


You nailed it, baby! congratz


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

theapatra said:


> You nailed it, baby! congratz


Heh; thanks. The pitch was about as much fun to write as the story was.  I swear, I should make it longer one day.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Very catchy!!! Sounds like great fun!!!  Best of luck to you!

Terri


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

terrireid said:


> Very catchy!!! Sounds like great fun!!! Best of luck to you!
> 
> Terri


Thank-you so much, Terri. Was just looking at the cover of yours--very enticing.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to thank whichever one of you downloaded Bitch this morning.  I'm so grateful!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Thank-you so much, Terri. Was just looking at the cover of yours--very enticing.


Thanks - that's an old oak tree in a forest preserve near us. It's got to be at least 200 years old. And it wasn't as scary looking until I photo-shopped it.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

terrireid said:


> Thanks - that's an old oak tree in a forest preserve near us. It's got to be at least 200 years old. And it wasn't as scary looking until I photo-shopped it.


If I had extra money right now, that alone would make me want to read the book. I'm going to start a new thread in a second, asking if anyone else does this, but do y'all read certain books according to your mood or the time of year? I seem to.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> If I had extra money right now, that alone would make me want to read the book. I'm going to start a new thread in a second, asking if anyone else does this, but do y'all read certain books according to your mood or the time of year? I seem to.


LOL I so understand your predicament. I have two deadlines - one for a fiction and one for a non-fiction book and money has been REALLY TIGHT. I'm here looking at all of these wonderful books (yours included) and I think - okay, someday I'm reading that one!  
I do read according to season - I love Ghosts Stories during the fall and Christmas stories in the winter. The book I'm working on now is a Ghost Christmas Story - so I'm going to totally confuse people.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking for a quickie for a buck? No, get your mind out of the gutter.

This beauty, originally published in the _*Small Bites * _ anthology in September, 2004, is a satisfying read.



What does Bram-stoker nominated horror author Robert W. Walker say about Bitch?

"Carla René's story BITCH shows a deft hand at dialogue and action, as the story unfolds to a wonderfully satisfying ending. I almost wanted the bitch to eat me up next!" -- Robert W. Walker, author of City for Ransom, the Instinct series, and the upcoming Kindle title, "Titanic 2012: Curse of RMS Titanic."

And thank-you.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ever wish your obnoxious neighbours would just die already? In this flash fiction, watch as the old lady upstairs gets her delicious revenge.

http://bit.ly/thebitchstory--Just $0.99.








What does Bram Stoker-nominated horror author say about it? _"Carla René's story BITCH shows a deft hand at dialogue and action, as the story unfolds to a wonderfully satisfying ending. I almost wanted the bitch to eat me up next!"_ -- Robert W. Walker, author of City for Ransom, the Instinct series, and the Kindle title, Titanic 2012 (Curse of RMS Titanic - an Inspector Alastair Ransom title)

[/center]

_(merged -- Ann  )_


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ever wish your obnoxious neighbours would just die already? In this flash fiction, watch as the old lady upstairs gets her delicious revenge.

http://bit.ly/thebitchstory--Just $0.99.








What does Bram Stoker-nominated horror author say about it? _"Carla René's story BITCH shows a deft hand at dialogue and action, as the story unfolds to a wonderfully satisfying ending. I almost wanted the bitch to eat me up next!"_ -- Robert W. Walker, author of City for Ransom, the Instinct series, and the Kindle title, Titanic 2012 (Curse of RMS Titanic - an Inspector Alastair Ransom title)

[/center]


----------

